# custom interior shops IN HOUSTON, TX



## 9caprice1 (Apr 2, 2007)

IM LOOKING FOR A GOOD CUSTOM INTERIOR AND PAINT SHOP IN HOUSTON, TX.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

MC auto trim on 8264 lawndale st. 77012
713 926 4868

upholstery


----------



## 9caprice1 (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation bro!!!!!!! MC Auto trim is doing a great job!!!!!!!!!!! If i knew how to post pictures i would. But u can go to this link to see the progress.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2609469/2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

snap thats your car? seen it the other day all took apart lookin good so far they did the interior on my bomb good price and i love the work and turn around time

:thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

looking good


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

custom semicustom or stock these guys put out nice work


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

all you need now is some paint and wheels....


----------



## 9caprice1 (Apr 2, 2007)

Do you know where I can get a good paint job at a great price from. I have the wheels already. And once again thanks bro. Them guys at MC Auto trim do nice work and they have great customer service. Them guys go the extra mile to get the job done right. I had a few missing parts and they went to the junk yard themselves and replaced the parts. Thanks again bro and let me know if u know any good paint shops. Im going to paint it 2 tone silver and wine berry red.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah check the paint and body section. I put some up on the first topic you made while back. 

Either shop you go to let them know Joe from hypnotized sent you.


----------



## 9caprice1 (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 9 2007, 05:55 PM~7869776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got the new wheels now the paint.


----------



## Jason2153 (Oct 29, 2004)

how much did they charge you?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 9caprice1_@May 18 2007, 10:20 AM~7930234
> *got the new wheels now the paint.
> *


lets scope out some pics dawg...mailem to me and ill post them up


----------



## 9caprice1 (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@May 18 2007, 11:09 AM~7930508
> *how much did they charge you?
> *


 how much did they charge me for what?


----------



## 9caprice1 (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 18 2007, 01:37 PM~7931413
> *lets scope out some pics dawg...mailem to me and ill post them up
> *


Got to my cardomain page bro heres the link.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2609469/2


----------



## Jason2153 (Oct 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 9caprice1_@May 21 2007, 09:11 AM~7946660
> *how much did they charge me for what?
> *


to do all of your interior


----------



## 9caprice1 (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@May 21 2007, 10:49 AM~7947196
> *to do all of your interior
> *


They charged me 1500


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 9caprice1_@May 22 2007, 09:41 AM~7954904
> *They charged me 1500
> *


thats a good deal them boys took the dash pad off and everything. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 9caprice1 (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 22 2007, 02:00 PM~7956538
> *thats a good deal them boys took the dash pad off and everything.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Yep sure was a good deal. I gotta take it back and let them do a lil touch up on it since ive had the doors shaved and they had to take the door panels off.


----------

